# 10g tank wanted



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Does anyone have a 10g tank I could borrow for a month or two, if that long?

I'm trying a green water experiment. You can read a bit more about it in this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=63110#post63110

The post is about 4 pages long and the "meat" of my experiment is on the fourth page. I can always buy another 10g tank since they are cheap but wanted to see if anyone had an extra one they would be willing to let me borrow for a little while.

My "green water" tank is already going strong and the water already has a slight green tint to it. It has only been 3-4 hours since I added the Vigoro Plant food. I think I may be ready to try some aspirin to this tank tomorrow or Friday but time will tell on that one.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I got ya bro.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll check with one of our courriers tonight...she may have an extra 10gal you can have. I know there's one sitting underneath a table in the log-in area, so if nobody wants it and it's not cracked or anything, I'll grab that for you.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks to both of you for your offers. Hopefully the experiment will work out.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Cripes! It was so busy and I was so tired tonight that I completely forgot about that tank. I'm really sorry, Matt. I work tomorrow, so hopefully the one log-in supervisor is there and I can ask him about it.

D'oh!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I have your tank, Matt. I'll bring it to the meeting unless you need it sooner.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Erik! No hurry on the tank so just bring it to the meeting.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

OK here we go with step one of the experiment. It looks as though the Green Water is fairly well established. There is also a nice amount of Blue Green or some other type of sheet type algae in the tank. It doesn't look the same to me in sunlight as it does in flourescent light. If you look close at the pic you can see the algae seems to be pearling after 4-6 hours in direct sunlight. 

Today I added 162.5mg of Aspirin to my 10g (38L) tank. The Aspirin was crushed then mixed with about 100ml of water. If I calculated correctly this should give me 4-5 ppm of Acetylsalicylic Acid (one of the chemicals in Willow branches) in the tank. IF someone else is more chemically adept than I, feel free to verify my calculations  IF this has no effect on the green water, I will add another 162.5mg tomorrow. Here is a pic of how the tank looked about 15 minutes ago


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Is there a list of algae that the acid is supposed to deal with?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have no clue yet...I don't even know if it will work on the GW or not. This weekend I plan on taking down the 10g tank in the pic and setting it and the one Jim brought me up so I can run the experiment again with a control tank.

The first experiment didn't work so well, but I'm thinking with the potting soil/play sand substrate (it was an emmersed setup) this tanks has that it may be leaching NH4 as fast as the ASA can kill it. 

All experimental at this point! If anyone want to bring some various types of algae to the meeting next weekend, we can put a little of everything in there and see what happens!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Do you still need me to bring the extra 10gal?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since I decided to "empty" the 10g in the pic, I guess not  

I will have 2 - 10g tanks, the one I have and the one Jim brought me. I wasn't going to empty the one on the deck, but it is getting that time of year when an outdoor emmersed setup needs to be taken down...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok then...

That gives me a chance to turn it into a moss cultivation tank. I'll be able to put the extra AHS 2x13W kit I have to some good use.


----------

